# How many Dogs does it take to change a lightbulb



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not going to take up the space to post the actual info and take up extra space, but here is the link.
http://www.animalsneedhelp.com/2008/01/14/how-many-dogs-does-it-take-to-change-a-light-bulb/


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great fun, but where on Earth did you get a picture of my gf's black lab, Bailey?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Keep scrolling down after the dogs. That cat in the sink is funny!


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful collection of funny pictures.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Those smiling cats and dogs are fantastic.

Made my day, as we just adopted a beautiful tabby from the animal shelter yesterday (which made the day then).


----------

